# red rainbow



## fancyfont (Oct 10, 2008)

I have two red rainbow fish Both appear to be males. They constently change from a light red to a very dark. Two days ago, I noticed one had changed to dark red from his mid back down to his tail and the other half was light. 
This happened on just one side of him. Very weird looking. He looked like someone painted him. Today the dark is fading and he is beginning to look normal again. I just euthanized the third from what appeared to be TB a few days ago. Everyone in the tank seem to be healthy and eating well. 
Has anyone encountered this with red rainbows?:fishRed:


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

darker coloration usually happens out of stress. i have seen it in blue damsels, but im not sure about red rainbows.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have seen this happen to gouramis. Just keep an eye on him and make sure it doesn't get worse. I'm not sure what it is. Best of Luck!


----------



## fancyfont (Oct 10, 2008)

My red rainbow is getting back to normal. It was sure a strange sight to see. 
He's still has half of one side a little darker but nothing like it was the other day. The red rainbows do change color but usually it's their whole body. I guess it's a male thing. I've never noticed one to change just a quarter of his body color.:fish11:


----------

